# Car Insurance



## Gabrielvh (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm leaving Dubai for a rotational Job abroad, i want to transfer my car to my girlfriend, can I hold the insurance or I need to do a new one?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if the car ownership is being transferred then a new insurance will be required. The insurance company should refund part of the premium you have already paid.


----------

